# newb with an ol craftsman



## mikestraptor (Sep 24, 2013)

hi all, yep im the newb of the day. i recently acquired an old green machine craftsman rider. i was told it had a blown motor. brought it home, clean up the carb, new battery, spark plug that had no gap left on it. it fired right up. smokes a bit but not bad ... yet.

anyway... im having problems trying to order parts. all the sites i visit want the mod#. ok, under the seat had the mod and ser #. this mod # shows up as not a valid # on all parts sites. maybe some one here can help out with this. the # 944607352 and if you need the ser # 041797B001207.

is there somewhere i can get a parts list with part #'s ? i need wheel bushings badly. 

btw its a 15.5hp BS, 42" deck.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

944 are Canadian models.
You can find a little bit of info here-
https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=6a37...AE6FF28D&id=6A3784F3AE6FF28D!141&sc=documents


----------



## mikestraptor (Sep 24, 2013)

thanks bill, lots of info to go through there. but very little for my model. the steering info dosent show wheel bearing/bushings. : (


----------



## mikestraptor (Sep 24, 2013)

there must be some kind of cross reference from US and Can. built ?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey Mike, have you talked to these guys? I get most of my parts through this outfit.
http://www.c-equipment.com/sears-parts.html


----------



## mikestraptor (Sep 24, 2013)

no i didnt try them yet. but it looks like they have my front wheel bushings, going by the picture. i'll give them a try. 
thanks


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

See if this looks like it-

http://www.managemyhome.com/mmh/lis_pdf/OWNM/98100085.pdf

A few details such as engine Model & Type, type of transmission etc. and I'll see if I can find a match in my home made database.

The 9049H Flange Bearing seems to be somewaht common for these.

Google-
AYP 9040H Flange Bearing


----------



## mikestraptor (Sep 24, 2013)

looks pretty much the same. 15.5 BS, 42" deck, except mine is a hydro trans.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

15.5 HP Briggs narrows it down to about 200 possibilities.
Often, the HP is just which decal they put on the engine.

Model & Type# would narrow it down to maybe 5 or 6?
That still doesn't mean I have it though, since my data base is home made.
Especially trying to convert to a Canadian equivalent.


----------



## mikestraptor (Sep 24, 2013)

k thanks. i'll look up the #'s tonite when i get home.


----------



## mikestraptor (Sep 24, 2013)

Briggs model - 28N707 the 8 might be a 6 
Type - 173-01
Code - 97032520


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Try this one- it's the only one I have with EXACTLY the same engine.

http://www.managemyhome.com/mmh/lis_pdf/OWNM/L0707325.pdf

Date of the manual is Oct 12, 1995.

Your engine code is 3-25-1997, so maybe??

BTW- the 28 in the model# is the displacement in CI.

OOPS- Spoke too soon. I had an extra space in the engine#, so it filtered to the top by itself.
917 models with this engine that I have-
252780
252781
256522
256524
256530
256531
256810
258482
258520
258524
258531
258532
259430
259520
259521
259530
259531

Give some time to search for other candidates.
IF you can get the transaxle #, that could help. The one I listed has a Hydro-Gear 310-650


----------



## mikestraptor (Sep 24, 2013)

thats the one. thanks bill. you can mark that one down as canadian cross over. 

good to know on the CID.


----------



## mikestraptor (Sep 24, 2013)

i'll check that # tomorrow after work. i did see a tag on it and it looked readable but forget to write it down.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Possible contenders-
http://www.managemyhome.com/mmh/lis_pdf/OWNM/L0808359.pdf
http://www.managemyhome.com/mmh/lis_pdf/OWNM/L0803166.pdf
http://www.managemylife.com/mmh/lis_pdf/OWNM/L0910119.pdf
http://www.managemyhome.com/mmh/lis_pdf/OWNM/1008845L.pdf


----------



## mikestraptor (Sep 24, 2013)

lots of bar codes on that tag.
the numbers are 
150071
319-0650
7105T1551

thats all i can find.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Everything I have with that engine and a Hydro gear transmission has the 310-650, not 319-650.

I think the transmissions are EXTREMELY similar, but.......

Here's the others I found.
http://www.managemyhome.com/mmh/lis_pdf/OWNM/L0707325.pdf
http://www.managemyhome.com/mmh/lis_pdf/OWNM/L0806322.pdf
http://www.managemyhome.com/mmh/lis_pdf/OWNM/L0806839.pdf
http://www.managemyhome.com/mmh/lis_pdf/OWNM/L0807092.pdf


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Everything I have with that engine and a Hydro gear transmission has the 310-650, not 319-650.

I think the transmissions are EXTREMELY similar, but.......

Here's the others I found.
http://www.managemyhome.com/mmh/lis_pdf/OWNM/L0707325.pdf
http://www.managemyhome.com/mmh/lis_pdf/OWNM/L0806322.pdf
http://www.managemyhome.com/mmh/lis_pdf/OWNM/L0806839.pdf
http://www.managemyhome.com/mmh/lis_pdf/OWNM/L0807092.pdf

There are other Briggs engines that are extremely similar, but have a type # that's just a bit different.
That can be something as simple as the paint color being different.


----------



## mikestraptor (Sep 24, 2013)

i cant see the difference in the manuals in the last few bunches you posted. i mean i didnt compare every single nut and washer but for what i need, any of the last few will work for me. 

no need to be putting heaps of time into the searching bill. you been more than helpful on this. thanks a bunch for all that. ill just print off one of the last 4 you put up. 

thanks again


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

That's pretty much everything I've got.
It's very possible there ISN'T an "exact" cross.

I'm pretty confident the bearings you need will be a match though.
Worst case is they aren't too expensive.


----------

